# Soon to be Synapse Carbon 6 owner!



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

I've been wanting to replace my old entry-level steel bike with something lighter and nicer and even though I'm still pretty comfortable with its traditional-geometry, I decided to go for a more comfort oriented bike to take me into geezerdom (I'm 51). I tried a Trek 3.1, Giant Defy, Scott CR-1 Pro, Specialized Roubaix, and decided on the Synapse. 

Put down a deposit today at the LBS's big spring sale. They only had the black and I wanted white so they had to order it. They said about two weeks. Looking forward to its arrival.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Post some pictures when the bike arrives.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

I hope you like it as much as I like mine.Good luck


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

congrats! i kinda regret selling my synapse after picking up my supersix.... should've kept it!


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

Helitech said:


> congrats! i kinda regret selling my synapse after picking up my supersix.... should've kept it!


I really considered getting a Supersix because, as I said, I'm still pretty flexible and wasn't sure I needed the comfort geometry but I expect that will change over the years so the Synapse is my way of planning for the future.


----------



## M60 (Jul 27, 2011)

Great choice. At 62, I'm well into geezerdom but love my Synapse 5 - stealth bike (all black). You will enjoy the bike. You might want to change out the saddle at some point to something more comfortable. I got mine this past August and already have 2500+ miles on it. Unless you are into racing, have fun with it and pimp it out to your specs. Mine is now equiped with lights, mp3 player, small external speaker and gps for my longer rides. If I could add my XM Ino with antennae, I would!


----------



## OhLuckyMan (Sep 11, 2011)

*good choice*



Rob said:


> I've been wanting to replace my old entry-level steel bike with something lighter and nicer and even though I'm still pretty comfortable with its traditional-geometry, I decided to go for a more comfort oriented bike to take me into geezerdom (I'm 51). I tried a Trek 3.1, Giant Defy, Scott CR-1 Pro, Specialized Roubaix, and decided on the Synapse.
> 
> Put down a deposit today at the LBS's big spring sale. They only had the black and I wanted white so they had to order it. They said about two weeks. Looking forward to its arrival.


Hey Rob,
Good choice on the Synapse C6. I've had mine about 6 months and love it. Swapped out the seat for a Specialized Romin to ease the nut numbness and this works well. Also, consider if you are not in too hilly country, swapping out the cassette from the 11-32 to something with a tighter ratio. I have just put in a 12-28 and I am really happy with it. I will put back the 11-32 when I plan to do the 10% plus mountain passes here in the Alps.

cheers
OLM


----------



## OhLuckyMan (Sep 11, 2011)

One more thing. 
When going for clipless pedals, consider first the Look Keo Easy pedals. They have slightly more play i them and are extremely easy to clip in and out of. I have not fallen once BTW with clipless -although I did twice with toe straps :-0 (Now I've said it I will). I started that way and then moved to the Keo classic on my Synapse and the same cleats work on both.


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks for the advice everyone. 

I have considered a different cassette because it seems that the stock Apex 11-32 has some wide spacing between gears. I have considered the 12-30 Tiagra or maybe 12-28. 

As far as pedals, I will probably just transfer my 105 pedals over from my current bike for now. 

Also, the LBS called yesterday to tell me that my bike came in but I don't have time to pick it up until Thursday. Oh well.


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

It's here, It's here! I've only done two 15-mile rides but I'm really liking it so far. For one thing, it's 6 _pounds _lighter than my previous road bike so naturally it feels so much more responsive. I feel a definite difference on hills and when accelerating. The ride is much much more comfortable too which is probably a combination of the CF and the 25c tires (my other bike has 23c).

It's all stock with 105 pedals, Trek saddle bag, and the famous Ebay 2 for $25 Chinese carbon fiber water bottle cages (not a bad buy actually).

I'll probably replace the brake pads with Kool-Stops and I'll reserve judgment on the saddle until I have more miles on it. And since we don't have huge hills around here, I may swap out the 11-32 cassette for something with closer ratios. 

My new Cateye computer just came today so it will go on tonight. I have a torque wrench on the way and I'm planning to flip the stem and maybe play with the spacers to get the bars lower. They are at maximum height now and even though I'm 51, I'm flexible enough to go lower without problems. 

This is really a nice bike.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice looking Synapse! Those bottle cages look great!

Tomorrow is nice weather and I'm hoping to test ride Supersix and Synapse. Deciding is going to be the hard part. My current road bike is 23 lbs. The carbon bikes all feel like I'm riding on air. I was a bit surprised that 2012 Ultegrat shifting feels a lot like 2003 Ultegra. I'm not sure I could tell the difference.


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

Those white Apex components look really good!


----------



## de Ron (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice bike ! Congrats

Greetz
Ron


----------

